# Revolver Gunsmith?????



## Jessydog (May 30, 2011)

Looking for a truly good revolver Gunsmith.  Needing timing work on older Colt Python and Anaconda.  Any suggestions.  

Will travel throughout GA, but would like to stay in the state if possible. 

Thanks,


----------



## Nitro (May 30, 2011)

Truly good??

Jim Stroh is my favorite guy in GA. He does excellent work on Colts. 

Alpha Precision 
3238 Della Slaton Rd.
Comer, GA 30629
706-783-2131

www.alphaprecisioninc.com

It won't be long and someone will be here to tell us I am wrong..Trust me, call Jim. He ain't cheap or fast, but he is one of the best in the Nation. Your Colts deserve nothing less.


----------



## tom ga hunter (May 31, 2011)

I use Collie Jackson in Social Circle...770-464-4237


----------



## dawg2 (May 31, 2011)

This who I would talk to:

http://www.coltsmfg.com/CustomerServices/RepairRefinish/FirearmRepair.aspx


----------



## Nitro (May 31, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> This who I would talk to:
> 
> http://www.coltsmfg.com/CustomerServices/RepairRefinish/FirearmRepair.aspx



Not me. Some unknown gun wrench at Colt vs a Guild Pistolsmith of the year winner??? No thanks. 

Stroh offers a $132.00 timing repair package for Pythons. I guarantee his work will be done right. He has worked several of my Colts. Why take the chance??


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 31, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Truly good??
> 
> Jim Stroh is my favorite guy in GA. He does excellent work on Colts.
> 
> ...



I've talked to him.  Haven't had him do any work yet, but I did a little research and was impressed with his reputation.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 31, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Truly good??
> 
> Jim Stroh is my favorite guy in GA. He does excellent work on Colts.
> 
> ...





Nitro said:


> Not me. Some unknown gun wrench at Colt vs a Guild Pistolsmith of the year winner??? No thanks.
> 
> Stroh offers a $132.00 timing repair package for Pythons. I guarantee his work will be done right. He has worked several of my Colts. Why take the chance??



For sure.

I've had him do some minor work, and his prices are incredibly reasonable for a Gunsmith of the Year.

Suit yourself, but even if it's a few dollars more, I'm a big fan of having this sort of work done locally, where I don't have to go through some customer service to find out what's going on with my gun.


----------



## stu454 (Jun 1, 2011)

Stroh is a great gunsmith.  He did some work on a SIG 226 for me years ago and I couldn't have been happier.


----------



## mikey357 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nitro said:


> Truly good??
> Jim Stroh is my favorite guy in GA. He does excellent work on Colts.
> Alpha Precision
> 3238 Della Slaton Rd.
> ...



Not FAST...Not CHEAP...but EXCELLENT Work Indeed! Compare the cost of 'smithing to what Colts COST these days, and I'd say it's "False Economy" to use a lesser 'smith....mikey357


----------

